# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  حاسيس بالغربه من كل الي حوليه يا تري ده ايه

## eses

السلام عليكم يا دكتور عادل
 احب اعرف نفسي الاول انا اسمي اسلام انا مشكلتي بتنحسر في حاجات كتيره اتغيرت مش عارف ايه سبب تغيره اؤلا انا كنت بحب الضحك ومكنتِش بحب الزعل اؤ كده انا مش عايز اطول كتير المهم انا من سنه بالظبط  كنت في يوم داخل عشان انام رحت رايح علي السرير وانا نايم علي السرير بس مكنتش لسه نمت اعد كده فا تخيلت نفسي اني بموت ده تخيل من عندي بس لاقيت بعد كده جالي قرشه نفس جمده جداااااااااا لدرجه اني بايت خايف اؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤي واعدت اصلي ومن ساعتها نظري ضعف والزاكره ضعفت ممكن اباه رايح اجيب حاجه انساه وبخاف جدااااااااااا من اني اقف ادام المرايا عشان اتسرح واوقات كتيره بيجيلي وهم الجنان اني هتجنن وكده معان انا زكي جداااااااااااا والحمد لله زكائي لسه بخير فا مش عارف في ايه ومن بعض الاعراض اني ممكن اكون عنيه جات علي حاجه بس مش عارفها لازم اركز فيها عشان اعرفها وبات كل حاجه بالنسبه ليه غريبه حتي بيتي اكينو غريب عني اؤل مراه اخشوه حاسيس بالغربه من كل الي حوليه يا تري ده ايه 
                                           بليززززززززززززززززززززززز الرد سريع 
                                                     قبل فواااااااااااااااات
                                                         الاوااااااااااااان

----------


## eses

ساعات لما بكون اعد انا واصحابي او في اي حته بحس وحصل اي موقف بحس اني شفت الموقف ده قبل كده وده بيحصل كتير ليه وبيجلي ضيق في التنفس جامد وبحس اني بموت فعلن ونظرتي للحياه بتتغير جدااااااااااا اني فعلن نفسي انتقل لدنيا تانيه خالص انا فعلن مش قادر اكمل كلامي لان حاسيس اني مخنووووووووق جدااااااااااا بليززززززز اريد الرد في اسرع وقت قبل فوات الاوان

----------


## طالبة علم

*انت مأزمها لية احيانا بردو* 
*بحس ان الي بيصحل حولية انا شفتة ابل كدا* 
*واكيد احساسك انك مخنوق وهمي*
*واكيد في حاجة مزعلاك* 
*مش كدة*
*سلامتك .*

----------


## eses

السلام عليكم اؤلاااا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
احب اعرف نفسي الاول انا اسمي اسلام انا مشكلتي بتنحسر في حاجات كتيره اتغيرت مش عارف ايه سبب تغيره اؤلا انا كنت بحب الضحك ومكنتِش بحب الزعل اؤ كده انا مش عايز اطول كتير المهم انا من سنه بالظبط كنت في يوم داخل عشان انام رحت رايح علي السرير وانا نايم علي السرير بس مكنتش لسه نمت اعد كده فا تخيلت نفسي اني بموت ده تخيل من عندي  وحاسيت بعد كده ان روحي بتنسحب من جسمي و لاقيت بعد كده جالي هبوط في النفس جمد جداااااااااا لدرجه اني بايت خايف اؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤي واعدت اصلي ومن ساعتها نظري ضعف والزاكره ضعفت ممكن اباه رايح اجيب حاجه انساه وبخاف جدااااااااااا من اني اقف ادام المرايا عشان اتسرح واوقات كتيره بيجيلي وهم الجنان اني هتجنن وكده معان انا زكي جداااااااااااا والحمد لله زكائي لسه بخير فا مش عارف في ايه ومن بعض الاعراض اني ممكن اكون عنيه جات علي حاجه بس مش عارفها لازم اركز فيها عشان اعرفها وبات كل حاجه بالنسبه ليه غريبه حتي بيتي اكينو غريب عني اؤل مراه اخشوه حاسيس بالغربه من كل الي حوليه يا تري ده ايه 
بليززززززززززززززززززززززز الرد سريع 
قبل فواااااااااااااااات
الاوااااااااااااان

----------


## eses

السلام عليكم اؤلاااا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
احب اعرف نفسي الاول انا اسمي اسلام انا مشكلتي بتنحسر في حاجات كتيره اتغيرت مش عارف ايه سبب تغيره اؤلا انا كنت بحب الضحك ومكنتِش بحب الزعل اؤ كده انا مش عايز اطول كتير المهم انا من سنه بالظبط كنت في يوم داخل عشان انام رحت رايح علي السرير وانا نايم علي السرير بس مكنتش لسه نمت اعد كده فا تخيلت نفسي اني بموت ده تخيل من عندي وحاسيت بعد كده ان روحي بتنسحب من جسمي و لاقيت بعد كده جالي هبوط في النفس جمد جداااااااااا لدرجه اني بايت خايف اؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤي واعدت اصلي ومن ساعتها نظري ضعف والزاكره ضعفت ممكن اباه رايح اجيب حاجه انساه وبخاف جدااااااااااا من اني اقف ادام المرايا عشان اتسرح واوقات كتيره بيجيلي وهم الجنان اني هتجنن وكده معان انا زكي جداااااااااااا والحمد لله زكائي لسه بخير فا مش عارف في ايه ومن بعض الاعراض اني ممكن اكون عنيه جات علي حاجه بس مش عارفها لازم اركز فيها عشان اعرفها وبات كل حاجه بالنسبه ليه غريبه حتي بيتي اكينو غريب عني اؤل مراه اخشوه حاسيس بالغربه من كل الي حوليه يا تري ده ايه 
بليززززززززززززززززززززززز الرد سريع 
قبل فواااااااااااااااات
الاوااااااااااااان

----------


## طالبة علم

*فوات الأوان.................*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لية دا كله والله الي حصلي وكان اشد*
*بس بصراحة كانت ازمة والحمد لله عدت*
*وانت محتاج حد بيحبك وغالي على البك ييخرجك من* 
*الوهم دا* 
*انت خفت من الموت* 
*دي كل المشكلة* 
*وبعدين لما تخاف طمن البك بذكر الله*
*انت بتصلي اذكر ربنا وداوم على اذكارك*
*ولما تحب تقرب اكتر كلم ربنا من خلال الدعاء*
*اتكلم زي ما تحب بكل بساطة من غير تكليف*
*واهم شيئ انك تقتنع انك كويس*
*والخوف من الموت ميكونش كدا* 
*وبعدين محدش بيهرب او يخاف من لقاء حبيبة*
*وربنا حبيبك من غير شك .*
*انت اكيد اقوى من الوهم دا ويلة على اءرب حبيب واحكيلة*
*ولو مفيش ليك حبايب من الناس  يكفيك حبيبك كلمة.*
*ولا يهمك*

----------


## eses

انا مشكلتي بتنحسر في حاجات كتيره اتغيرت مش عارف ايه سبب تغيره اؤلا انا كنت بحب الضحك ومكنتِش بحب الزعل اؤ كده انا مش عايز اطول كتير المهم انا من سنه بالظبط كنت في يوم داخل عشان انام رحت رايح علي السرير وانا نايم علي السرير بس مكنتش لسه نمت اعد كده فا تخيلت نفسي اني بموت ده تخيل من عندي بس لاقيت بعد كده جالي قرشه نفس جمده جداااااااااا لدرجه اني بايت خايف اؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤي واعدت اصلي ومن ساعتها نظري ضعف والزاكره ضعفت ممكن اباه رايح اجيب حاجه انساه وبخاف جدااااااااااا من اني اقف ادام المرايا عشان اتسرح واوقات كتيره بيجيلي وهم الجنان اني هتجنن وكده معان انا زكي جداااااااااااا والحمد لله زكائي لسه بخير فا مش عارف في ايه ومن بعض الاعراض اني ممكن اكون عنيه جات علي حاجه بس مش عارفها لازم اركز فيها عشان اعرفها وبات كل حاجه بالنسبه ليه غريبه حتي بيتي اكينو غريب عني اؤل مراه اخشوه حاسيس بالغربه من كل الي حوليه يا تري ده ايه 
بليززززززززززززززززززززززز الرد سريع 
قبل فواااااااااااااااات
الاوااااااااااااان

----------


## basmala

السلام عليكم أقدر أفيدكم أنه أخت لنا كانت تعانى من كثير من هذه الشكوى وذهبت للطبيب ووجد أن عندها نقص شديد فى بعض تحاليل المخ ولا أعرف الا انها تأحذ علاجات الان عافكم الله

----------


## ابن الجنوب

انا عندي رأي تاني .. 
كل واحد في سن المراهقة بتجيله حالة زي مثلا التفكير والتشكيك فى خلق الله سبحانه وتعالي ، أو التفكير فى الموت بالرغم من انه عارف ان الموت قدر وانه مؤمن بكدة لكن بيكون ف حالة شديدة من الخوف لدرجة انه ميقدرش ينام .. 
وعلى فكرة دي حالة مش هتطول .. بس المهم تشغل نفسك بأي شئ ، خليك وسط أهلك وناسك ، وخليك مع أصحابك . والأهم من كدة اقرا قرآن ولو تقنع نفسك انك مش خايف من شئ وانك تفضل الموت علشان تشوف ربنا .. ممكن تتغلب علي الحالة دي وتركيزك يرجع زي الأول .

----------


## eses

طب اعمل ايه يعني اروح لدكتور ولاه اعمل ايه ولو رحت لدكتور اروح لاني دكتور نفسي ولاه مخ واعصاب ولاه بطنيه  بتكلم بجد اروح انهي دكتور

----------


## د.عادل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بك يا اسلام
واسمح لي ان اعبر لك عن اعجابي بصورتك




> انا مشكلتي بتنحسر في حاجات كتيره اتغيرت مش عارف ايه سبب تغيره اؤلا انا كنت بحب الضحك ومكنتِش بحب الزعل اؤ كده انا مش عايز اطول كتير المهم انا من سنه بالظبط  كنت في يوم داخل عشان انام رحت رايح علي السرير وانا نايم علي السرير بس مكنتش لسه نمت اعد كده فا تخيلت نفسي اني بموت ده تخيل من عندي بس لاقيت بعد كده جالي قرشه نفس جمده جداااااااااا لدرجه اني بايت خايف اؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤي واعدت اصلي ومن ساعتها نظري ضعف والزاكره ضعفت ممكن اباه رايح اجيب حاجه انساه وبخاف جدااااااااااا من اني اقف ادام المرايا عشان اتسرح واوقات كتيره بيجيلي وهم الجنان اني هتجنن وكده معان انا زكي جداااااااااااا والحمد لله زكائي لسه بخير فا مش عارف في ايه ومن بعض الاعراض اني ممكن اكون عنيه جات علي حاجه بس مش عارفها لازم اركز فيها عشان اعرفها وبات كل حاجه بالنسبه ليه غريبه حتي بيتي اكينو غريب عني اؤل مراه اخشوه حاسيس بالغربه من كل الي حوليه يا تري ده ايه


ان اصبت بالم في اسنانك ستذهب لطبيب الاسنان وكذلك ان كان الالم في المعدة ستذهب للطبيب الباطني.
يجب الذهاب لطبيب امراض نفسية لإجراء الفحوصات والتحاليل اللازمة لمعالجة الخلل المسبب لهذه الاعراض.




> بليززززززززززززززززززززززز الرد سريع 
> قبل فواااااااااااااااات الاوااااااااااااان


الرد يا اسلام باسبقية طرح الموضوع
يعني بالدور
واتمنى الا يكون قد فات الاوان.




> طب اعمل ايه يعني اروح لدكتور ولاه اعمل ايه ولو رحت لدكتور اروح لاني دكتور نفسي ولاه مخ واعصاب ولاه بطنيه بتكلم بجد اروح انهي دكتور






> ساعات لما بكون اعد انا واصحابي او في اي حته بحس وحصل اي موقف بحس اني شفت الموقف ده قبل كده وده بيحصل كتير ليه وبيجلي ضيق في التنفس جامد وبحس اني بموت فعلن ونظرتي للحياه بتتغير جدااااااااااا اني فعلن نفسي انتقل لدنيا تانيه خالص انا فعلن مش قادر اكمل كلامي لان حاسيس اني مخنووووووووق جدااااااااااا بليززززززز اريد الرد في اسرع وقت قبل فوات الاوان


شاهدت مشاركتك قبل تعديلها

على اي حال اكرر يجب الذهاب لطبيب امراض نفسية لإجراء الفحوصات والتحاليل اللازمة لمعالجة الخلل المسبب لهذه الاعراض.
طمنا عنك باستمرار يا اسلام حتى لا نشعر بان الاوات قد فات.

تحياتي للجميع.

----------


## eses

طب انت مشخصتش ليه قولي ده ايه او ايه ده الي جالي مره واحده كده ممكن تقول وبصراحه شكرا......

----------


## د.عادل

> طب انت مشخصتش ليه قولي ده ايه او ايه ده الي جالي مره واحده كده ممكن تقول وبصراحه شكرا......





> اكرر يجب الذهاب لطبيب امراض نفسية لإجراء الفحوصات والتحاليل اللازمة لمعالجة الخلل المسبب لهذه الاعراض.


التشخيص هتعرفه بعد اجراء الفحوصات والتحاليل.
والموضوع مفتوح ممكن تضيف فيه اي مشاركة في اي وقت بدل ما تطرح كل يوم موضوع جديد.



> طمنا عنك باستمرار يا اسلام حتى لا نشعر بان الاوان قد فات.


واضح الحمد لله ان الاون لم يفت كما ذكرت.

تحياتي للجميع.

----------


## eses

انا اسلام فكرني يا دكتور المهم انا رحت لدكتور مخ واعصاب فا كسف عليه وقولتله علي كل حاجه قاس ليه الضغط لاقاه واطي المهم كتبلي علي علاج العلاج جاب معايا نتيجه كويسه بس لما كنت باخده كنت بدوووووخ ومبقدرش اقف فا قولتله راح قيلي العلاج ده الوحيد الي قادر ينقزك من الجنان فا راح  كتبلي علي علاج تاني العلاج التاني مجبش معايا نتيجه وكل لما بصحها من النوم بيجلي وسواس اني هتجنن وخلاص بحس اني هتجنن ومبقدرش افكر او اهرب من الحصار الي بباه فيها وبحس باضرابات وبباه خايف جدااااااااا من الجنان فا محتاج الرد ممكن بسرعه

----------


## eses

ان انا من سنه الحاجات المؤلفه يعني العاديه الي بيشوفها الانسان كل يوم انا بشوفه غريبه يعني كاني اؤل مره اشوفها في حياتي حتي الاؤته بتاعتي اعد ابوص كده واستغرب وتصرفاتي مفهاش تركيز خالص يعني مش مركز في تصرفاتي دي حاجه تاني حاجه باه ودي الاهام ان ساعات جسمي بينمل كويس وفي حاجه تلتاه اني تملي حاسيس بالوحده والخوف من ايه مش عارف محتاااااااااااااااااااااااج الرد بس يكون ليه قيمه يعني تؤلي حاجه للبيحصل ده انا م عارف ده كلها بيحصل من ايه ياريت تؤلي بجد شكرا

----------


## ta3mia

عليك بالرقيه الشرعيه
شوف قناه الحقيقة
و اتقرب من الله 
اقراء كتاب الله
حافظ على الصلاه
و صلاة الفجر
و ربنا انشاء الله يشيل عنك

----------


## د.عادل

اهلا يا اسلام

الطبيب المعالج اكيد ادرى بحالتك من اي شخص اخر ، وعليك مراجعته كلما شعرت بتعب او تغيير.
وعليك ايضاً المواظبة على تناول العلاج، ولن يتشعر بتحسن فوري، وعليك بالصبر، ويجب ان تعلم بان علاج مثل هذه الحالات يحتاج لاجراء فحوصات وتحاليل كاملة وليس فقط قياس الضغط، وبعد التشخيص السليم يتم وصف الدواء المناسب.
دعواتي لك بالشفاء وراحة البال.

----------


## amr_idka

المفروض تروح لدكتور مخ واعصاب 
واولا تصلي وتتعلق بربك
ولو انتا متعلق بربك مش هتخاف من الموت
لان الموت مش حاجه وحشه  بالعكس ممكن تكون او انتا كويس الموت راحه لك من كل شر
وادعي الللهم اجعل الموت لنا  راحه من كل شر  والحياه لنا زياده في كل خير
ويا رب تشفيك انا بدعبلك  والله من قلبي ربنا يشفيك وللمسلمين اجمعين

----------


## salam zamalek

Hiيا حماعة انا اخوك اياد من مصر الا رجال بيقول عليهابيخاف من الموت والا حولية دة مرض نفسى صعب جدا والعالج بتاعو سهل جدا يعالج نفسة ينفسة ويحول يعارف اية الحاجة الا مزعالها من اعقل الباطل  يعنى هو زعل من حاجة ومش عارف هى اية او مفكر الا هى حاجة عادية الحالة دى كانت عندى بس رحت فى6 اشهور ةتبقى بعد عن اللةيحول يقرب من  ربنا ويحول يعالج نفسة ويفضل يضحك ويخلى الحيا طبعية خالص وربنا يبعد عنة  بس هو لو بشرب مخدارات يقول لن احيانا الحالة دى من المخدارت

----------


## د.عادل

ارحب بك في المنتدى واشكرك لمشاركتك معنا
يا أستاذ / salam zamalek
ولك تحياتي

----------


## ناصر فؤاد

ابحث عن لسعادة فى داخلك لانها موجودة بداخلنا كلنا
وعليك باتباع الاديان

----------

